# لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟



## عبد الرحمن2 (10 مارس 2011)

*الاخوه الكرام 
اتمنى ان تكونوا كلكم فى افضل حال *

*الموضوع بالنسبه لى بكل اختصار *
*انى لا استطيع قبول السيد المسيح . لماذا لا اعلم *
*انا الان بصوره كبير جدا ( شبه مؤكده ) غير مقتنع بدينى القديم – مفيش داعى للحديث هنا عن دينى ( الاسلام ) مش و قته و لا مكانه *

*قديما لما بدات البحث فى الاديان كان فى حاجات كتير جدا مش فاهمها فى المسيحيه و طبعا غلطت انى عندما اردت فهم المسيحيه ذهبت الى المنتديات الاسلاميه التى تنتقد المسحيه – فخرجت بصوره مشوهه عن المسيحيه *
*يسوع لم يقل انا الله فاعبدونى – ازاى ربنا يسيب ابنه يقتل على الصليب – ازاى ربنا يكون الله و بشر فى وقت واحد – ازاى ربنا ياكل و يشرب و يتام ------الخ طبعا كلكم عارفين هذة الاسئله التى عرضت عليكم مئات المرات فى هذا القسم *

*و لاكن الان انا فهمت ممكن 90% من الاسئله اللى كنت بسالها فى المسيحيه و الفضل كل الفضل يعود لكلا من *
*مولكا مولكان و شمس الحق ( اللى عمرهم ما تاخروا عليا فى حاجه ) بالرغم انى فى حاجات كتير كان مخى تخين و مفهمتهاش بسهوله خصيصا مع مولكا **J*
*الان محور المسيحيه مقتنع بيه جدا – يكيفنى انه فى المسيحيه ربنا لا يريد منى شىء سوى قلبى و ايمانى *
*فى المسيحيه الخلاص مضمون بعد الموت انا عارف انا رايح فين و **اثق و متاكد و غيره و غيره *
*هتصدقونى لو قلتلكم انا الان اصلا ممكن ارد بعض الشبهات عن المسيحيه *

*و لاكننى اظل لا استطيع قبوله لماذا اشعر انى رافضه لماذا انا رافض صليبه و هديته المجانيه ؟؟ *
*لا اعلم انا يوميا قبل النوم ادعو الله ان يلمس قلبى و يغيرنى *

*اتمنى تنصحونى اعمل ايه , انا الان ابحث عن اب كاهن للحديث معه اكيد انا واثق انى محتاج الى المشوره الروحيه ...*

*ملحوظه : احب اوجه اعتذارى الى الاخت امه و الوالد العزيز صوت صارخ اذا بدر منى شىء غلط فى حقهم *

*دمتم جمعيا بكل ود *


----------



## My Rock (10 مارس 2011)

هل رفضك للمسيح نابع من عدم إقتناعك به و بخلاصه ام نابع من احاسيس و شعور تجاه المسيح؟


----------



## The Antiochian (10 مارس 2011)

*أخي الحبيب بكل بساطة*
*بدأت بالتعرف على الشبهات ثم التعلم والردود عليها*
*كل ذلك كان فكرياً بحتاً*
*لم تلتمس روح الإيمان ،، روح المسيحية*
*عندما تسلم للرب قلبك وتحيا في روح الإيمان ستجد أن هذا الإيمان أكثر صعوبة وأعمق ولكنه يرتقي بالإنسانية جداً ، خاصةً روح الإنسان .*
*لا أدري كيف تحقق ذلك فعلياً*
*سأسعى لأشعرك بشيءٍ من روح الإيمان من خلال بعض التراتيل التي ترددها الكنائس والأديرة مجيبةً بعضها بعضاً أرجو أن يبدأ ذلك بملامسة قلبك :*
*(كلهم عربي بالطقس البيزنطي) :*

*أنتم الذين بالمسيح اعتمدتم + مقطع إنجيلي*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-lGoGNM9iE&feature=related*

*بواجب الاستئهال*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0s48Hkya98&feature=related*

*عذراء يا أم الإله (من أروع التراتيل على الإطلاق ، كتبها القديس نكتاريوس العجائبي أسقف المدن الخمس )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayvhS_KXJSo
*
*يا رب القوات (من ليتورجيا الصوم الكبير يعني فترة قبل أسبوع الآلام)*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpAbOmWPC5U&feature=related*

*تراتيل الجمعة العظيمة بصوت فيروز :*
*هذا جزء منها 10 دقايق (بس يمكن بنصها بتنتقل لوحدة ثانية عن وقت راحوا عالقبر):*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLSnFiAB6es*

*وهذا جزء كمان واااو مع فيديو من فيلم :*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yju4770Dtxs&feature=fvw*


----------



## عبد الرحمن2 (10 مارس 2011)

> هل رفضك للمسيح نابع من عدم إقتناعك به و بخلاصه ام نابع من احاسيس و شعور تجاه المسيح؟


 


 لا يا زعيم رفضى  نابع احساس بعدم القدره على تقبله و لا اعلم سببها


----------



## عبد الرحمن2 (10 مارس 2011)

*عزيزى الانطاكى شكرا لك *
*سوف استمع لهذه الترانيم *


----------



## mero0o0o (10 مارس 2011)

ممكن احساسك برفضك ليه عشان هو لسه مش دخل جواك لو نلت سر المعموديه والتناول هتلاقيه جواك وهتقتنع بيه 100 في 100 حاول تلاقي بسرعه اب كاهن تكلمه واكيد هو هيحس بيك وهيرشدك تعمل ايه وربنا ينور قلبك وبصيرتك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 مارس 2011)

الإيمان القلبى عطية من الله

الإقتناع العقلى مجرد خطوة - وأنت عبرتها - ولكن الإيمان القلبى شيئ مختلف

وهذا الأمر لا يأتى إلاَّ بالصلاة

صلاتك أنت أولاً ، وصلاة الآخرين عنك أيضاً

وما دمت تطلب وتصلى ، فالإستجابة من الله هى وعد إلهى صادق ، ولا يمكنه أن يتراجع فى وعوده ، لأنه قدوس


----------



## Rosetta (10 مارس 2011)

*سلام و نعمة عبد الرحمن 
تصدق هذه من أجمل كلماتك التي قرأتها



 يكيفنى انه فى المسيحيه ربنا لا يريد منى شىء سوى قلبى و ايمانى
فى المسيحيه الخلاص مضمون بعد الموت انا عارف انا رايح فين و اثق و متاكد و غيره و غيره ​

أنقر للتوسيع...





و لاكننى اظل لا استطيع قبوله لماذا اشعر انى رافضه لماذا انا رافض صليبه و هديته المجانيه ؟؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

سأبدأ معك في أيات من الإنجيل عن الصليب لعلك صديقي تعرف ما هو الصليب الذي لا زلت ترفضه به 

"كَلِمَةَ الصَّلِيبِ عِنْدَ الْهَالِكِينَ جَهَالَةٌ، وَأَمَّا عِنْدَنَا نَحْنُ الْمُخَلَّصِينَ فَهِيَ قُوَّةُ اللهِ" (رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 1: 18)

"يُصَالِحَ بِهِ الْكُلَّ لِنَفْسِهِ، عَامِلاً الصُّلْحَ بِدَمِ صَلِيبِهِ، بِوَاسِطَتِهِ، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ: مَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، أَمْ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ" (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل كولوسي 1: 20)

"نَاظِرِينَ إِلَى رَئِيسِ الإِيمَانِ وَمُكَمِّلِهِ يَسُوعَ، الَّذِي مِنْ أَجْلِ السُّرُورِ الْمَوْضُوعِ أَمَامَهُ، احْتَمَلَ الصَّلِيبَ مُسْتَهِينًا بِالْخِزْيِ، فَجَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ عَرْشِ اللهِ" (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 12: 2)

"عَالِمِينَ هذَا: أَنَّ إِنْسَانَنَا الْعَتِيقَ قَدْ صُلِبَ مَعَهُ لِيُبْطَلَ جَسَدُ الْخَطِيَّةِ، كَيْ لاَ نَعُودَ نُسْتَعْبَدُ أَيْضًا لِلْخَطِيَّةِ" (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 6: 6)

"مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ صُلِبْتُ، فَأَحْيَا لاَ أَنَا، بَلِ الْمَسِيحُ يَحْيَا فِيَّ. فَمَا أَحْيَاهُ الآنَ فِي الْجَسَدِ، فَإِنَّمَا أَحْيَاهُ فِي الإِيمَانِ، إِيمَانِ ابْنِ اللهِ، الَّذِي أَحَبَّنِي وَأَسْلَمَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِي" (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل غلاطية 2: 20)

صديقي عبد الرحمن ....

الصليب هو رمز الحب و الفداء الإلهي وهو العطية المجانية التي أنعم بها الرب القدوس علينا ....
فالصليب الذي كان أداة للعار و الخطيئة أصبح بسبب المسيح يسوع أداة للخلاص و الحب و فيه غسلت جميع خطايانا و فيه أصبحنا إنسانا جديدا مع المسيح يسوع 

الصليب فتح أبواب الملكوت السماوي لنا فبقبوله وقبول موت السيد المسيح عليه سندخل الى الملكوت السماوي لنفرح بخلاصنا الأبدي 

الصليب هو رمز المسامحه والتوبه ، رمز المحبه والخلاص الوحيد ..

الصليب هو فداء ..عطاء..هو الفادي الوحيد ...هو المغفره للاعداء ..

الصليب هو جسر العبور الى السماء ...راية فخر واعتزاز وكرامه .....

الصليب حكمه وقوه ومحبه ورحمه والرمز الالهي الذي بذل نفسه لاجلنا ..


لماذا نرفض رمز المحبة الإلهية الذي به خاطب الرب القدوس شعبه ؟! 

صلي و أطلب من الرب أن يلمس قلبك و فكرك أكثر 
و تأكد أن هو من سيساعدك و يقدم المعونة إليك «غَيْرُ الْمُسْتَطَاعِ عِنْدَ النَّاسِ مُسْتَطَاعٌ عِنْدَ اللهِ»

يا رب أكون قدرت أوصل إلك ولو جزء بسيط من الاجابة  
ربنا يحميك 
​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 مارس 2011)

متابع من بعيد ..


----------



## عبد الرحمن2 (10 مارس 2011)

> ممكن احساسك برفضك ليه عشان هو لسه مش دخل جواك لو نلت سر المعموديه والتناول هتلاقيه جواك وهتقتنع بيه 100 في 100 حاول تلاقي بسرعه اب كاهن تكلمه واكيد هو هيحس بيك وهيرشدك تعمل ايه وربنا ينور قلبك وبصيرتك


 
*اختى ميرو صدقينى دة اللى انا بدور عليه دلوقتى ( هو لسا صعب شويه بس مش هياس علشان انا فعلا فى هذة المرحله محتاج المشوره الروحيه *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 مارس 2011)

*مرقس الأصحاح 9 العدد 24 فَلِلْوَقْتِ صَرَخَ أَبُو الْوَلَدِ بِدُمُوعٍ وَقَالَ: «أُومِنُ يَا سَيِّدُ فَأَعِنْ عَدَمَ إِيمَانِي». *


----------



## عبد الرحمن2 (10 مارس 2011)

> الإيمان القلبى عطية من الله
> 
> الإقتناع العقلى مجرد خطوة - وأنت عبرتها - ولكن الإيمان القلبى شيئ مختلف
> 
> ...


 
بحب كلامك اوى يا مكرم 
و دة فعلا اللى انا بعمله طول القوت بصلى و بطلب من ربنا انه يحررنى و يلمس قلبى و يغيرنى 
و مش هياس ابدا


----------



## The Antiochian (10 مارس 2011)

عبد الرحمن2 قال:


> *عزيزى الانطاكى شكرا لك *
> *سوف استمع لهذه الترانيم *


 
*أخي الحبيب أتمنى أن تخبرني بالنتيجة في رسالة*
*فإذا لم تنجح التراتيل سنسعى لتجربة وسائل أخرى*
*الرب يباركك ويلمس قلبك أخي الحبيب*


----------



## mero0o0o (10 مارس 2011)

ربنا معاك ياعبد الرحمن وصدقني ربنا سامع صوتك وصلاتك وهيرد عليك ف الوقت المناسب عشان كل  شئ تحت السماء له وقت اذكرني ف صلاتك


----------



## عبد الرحمن2 (10 مارس 2011)

*



صلي و أطلب من الرب أن يلمس قلبك و فكرك أكثر 
و تأكد أن هو من سيساعدك و يقدم المعونة إليك «غَيْرُ الْمُسْتَطَاعِ عِنْدَ النَّاسِ مُسْتَطَاعٌ عِنْدَ اللهِ»


أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*اختى روزيتا دة فعلا اللى  انا بعمله بكل اخلاص 



			يا رب أكون قدرت أوصل إلك ولو جزء بسيط من الاجابة  
ربنا يحميك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
تمام جدا اجابتك وصلت 
*


----------



## عبد الرحمن2 (10 مارس 2011)

> هيرد عليك ف الوقت المناسب


 
و انا واثق جدا جدا من دة


----------



## عبد الرحمن2 (10 مارس 2011)

> متابع من بعيد ..


 
ماشى يا مولكا


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (10 مارس 2011)

*أخي عبد الرحمن سلام رب السلام لك. لدّي لك شيئان، آية وحاجة شخصية. أرجو أن تقبلهما وأن يساعداك.

الآية على لسان بطرس الرسول قالها للسيد المسيح:
إلى من نذهب يا سيد، وكلام الحياة الأبدية عندك؟ نحن آمنـا بك وعرفنا أنك أنت قدوس الله (يوحنا 6: 68-69)

الحاجة الشخصية هي أن الشّر يجعلنا أحيلنا نُحس بالبرود الروحي عندما نُقبل على الخير. مثلا: اذا أخطأت لشخص ما ونويت الاعتذار والاعتراف بالخطأ يبدو لك الامر صعبا جدا، أو تعطي تبريرات حتى لا تعتذر، مثل: قد يكون الشخص الآخر غير غاضبا أصلا منك، أو قد يكون أنه نسي الأمر كله. هذا الأمر يُسّمى: التجربة، أو الجهاد الروحي. هو جهاد وصراع داخلي شديد تكون أنت فيه وحدك أمام نفسك والمجرّب. لكن لا تنس أن إكليل النصر أغلى من العالم كله، لأنك إن إنتصرت تفوز بالرب نفسه وليس بأحد أو بشخص آخر. صلواتنا معك.*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 مارس 2011)

*سنرفع صلاة من أجلك أخى عبد الرحمن
وصلى أنت أيضا
فقدقال رب المجد  : من يقبل إلى لا أخرجه خارجا*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2661653#post2661653


----------



## أَمَة (10 مارس 2011)

mero0o0o قال:


> ممكن احساسك برفضك ليه عشان هو لسه مش دخل جواك لو نلت سر المعموديه والتناول هتلاقيه جواك وهتقتنع بيه 100 في 100 حاول تلاقي بسرعه اب كاهن تكلمه واكيد هو هيحس بيك وهيرشدك تعمل ايه وربنا ينور قلبك وبصيرتك


 
اختي *ميرو*

سر المعمودية ليس الحل لأنها للمؤمنين وليس لمن يرفضون الإيمان.

الرجاء الإكتفاء بهذا لكي لا يتحول الموضوع الى المعمودية فأضطر أن أحذف جميع المشاركات عنها بما فيها ردي هذا.


----------



## أَمَة (10 مارس 2011)

عبد الرحمن2 قال:


> *اختى ميرو صدقينى دة اللى انا بدور عليه دلوقتى ( هو لسا صعب شويه بس مش هياس علشان انا فعلا فى هذة المرحله محتاج المشوره الروحيه *





أخي *عبد الرحمن*

أهلا وسهلا بك مجددا وانا فرحانة كثير بعودتك ولا داعي لأي إعتذار. سأرد على سؤالك الأول في مشاركة منفصلة، ولكن الآن اريدك ان تقرأ مشاركتي هذه #*20* التي ترد على كلامك.


----------



## menasonjesus (10 مارس 2011)

صلي كتير يا عبد الرحمن اني ربنا يفتح عنيك  وخليك مؤمن اني فيه اله بيسمعك وانت بتصلي وكمان هيجوبك باحداث بتحصل حوليك او بحب ناس ليك او باي صوره تاني صلي كتير وربنا معاك


----------



## أَمَة (10 مارس 2011)

عبد الرحمن2 قال:


> *الموضوع بالنسبه لى بكل اختصار *
> *انى لا استطيع قبول السيد المسيح . لماذا لا اعلم *
> *انا الان بصوره كبير جدا ( شبه مؤكده ) غير مقتنع بدينى القديم – مفيش داعى للحديث هنا عن دينى ( الاسلام ) مش و قته و لا مكانه *
> 
> ...





عودتك يا *عبد الرحمن* هي دليل انك لا تزال تسمع طرق المسيح على باب قلبك. المسيح الذي قال:



 رؤيا يوحنا الأصحاح 3 العدد 20 *هَئَنَذَا وَاقِفٌ عَلَى الْبَابِ وَأَقْرَعُ. إِنْ سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ صَوْتِي وَفَتَحَ الْبَابَ، أَدْخُلُ إِلَيْهِ وَأَتَعَشَّى مَعَهُ وَهُوَ مَعِي. *

ولكن مشكلتك تكمن في خوفك من أمور عديدة انت تعرفها. لذلك فإن قلبك منقسم بين قبوله وبين ما تخاف منه لو قبلته.

قال الرب الإله في الكتاب المقدس :

26 *يَا ابْنِي* *أَعْطِنِي قَلْبَكَ* *وَلْتُلاَحِظْ عَيْنَاكَ طُرُقِي.* 

يريد الرب الإله ان تعطيه قلبك كله لكي يغسله من كل نجس دنيوي لأن قلب الإنسان بعيدا عن الله ليس فيه خيرا بذاته:

9 *اَلْقَلْبُ أَخْدَعُ مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَهُوَ نَجِيسٌ مَنْ يَعْرِفُهُ! *

ومتى غسل الله قلبك يا *عبد **الرحمن *وأصلحه فلن يخرج منه سوى الصلاح:

*45 إن الإنسان الصالح، من كنزه الصالح في قلبه يطلع ما هو صالح. أما الشرير، فمن كنزه الشرير يطلع ما هو شرير: لأنه من فيض القلب يتكلم فمه.*

ستعرف المسيح على حقيقته وتؤمن به وبصلبه وقيامته، ويلتهب قلبك بمحبته كما التهب قلبي تلميذي يسوع وهما في طريق عمواس بعد أن فتح الرب قلبهم وفهموه بقلوبهم فقالا مخاطبين بعضهما البعض:

*«أَلَمْ يَكُنْ قَلْبُنَا مُلْتَهِباً فِينَا إِذْ كَانَ يُكَلِّمُنَا فِي الطَّرِيقِ وَيُوضِحُ لَنَا الْكُتُبَ؟» *


إبعد عنك يا أخي الافكار الشريرة مثل الخوف لأن الشيطان الشرير الأكبر، وعدو البشرية الذي لا يريد خلاصهم هو مصدر كل خوف.

ولكي تحقق ما تريد صلي الى الرب الإله مع داود النبي أن يغير قلبك، وقل معه كما قال في المزمور 51:

10*قَلْباً نَقِيّاً اخْلُقْ فِيَّ يَا اللهُ وَرُوحاً مُسْتَقِيماً جَدِّدْ فِي دَاخِلِي.*


يمكنك الضغط على الآية لتصلي المزمور 51 كاملا وستجد فيه الراحة، وسنمسع بإذن الرب في فترة لن تكون طويلة عن عمل الرب في حياتك.

نصلي من أجلك.


----------



## حمورابي (11 مارس 2011)

*تحية

تحتاج الى الوقت وإنْ شاء الله القليل منـهُ . لكي تستطيع نسيان افكارك القديــمة ومحوها . . 
فهو ليس بالامــر السهل لأنك سوف تترك خلفك كل شئ . . 
ولكن نثق ان السيد المسيح سوف يعوض لنا ما خسرناهُ بالأبــدية التي بحث عنها الكثيرين وظهرت عند المسيح . . 

تابـــع المنتدى / ادرس الانجـــيل / 

والله يكون معــاك ​*


----------



## The Antiochian (11 مارس 2011)

*شكراً جزييييييلاً لمن قيمني في هذا الموضوع*
*أتمنى أن يعرفني بنفسه في رسالة*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (11 مارس 2011)

اخى الحبيب 
عبد الرحمن 
انا لن اكتب اكثر من اللى الاخوه كتبوه اليك فهم اكيد اقدر منى واعلم بكثير 

لكن انا شايف ان عودتك مره اخرى  للحوار  ليست من قبيل الصدفه وانما هناك صوت من الرب اليك اخى ينادى اليك ولكنك غير منتبه له 
عارف اخويا انت مشكلتك الحقيقه ايه انك خائف ........ خائف من عذاب الفبر خائف من اهوال يوم القيامه خائف ان تموت وتصبح كافر مصيرك حهنم وبئس المصير  ............ خائف يقول عليك مرتد   خائف من المجتمع
لاتخف اخى الحبيب وسلم قلبك للرب وانا واثق انه هيلمس قلبك واعلم ان الرب شايفك وشايف حيرتك اللى انا كنت فيها فى يوم من الايام وها انا الان ...... 
وبعدين انت ليه واخد الموضع على انك تارك دين وداخل دين اخر فقط ابحث عن شخص المسيح لان المسيحه ليست ديانه وانما كما قلت علاقه بين الانسان وربه لاتدخل نفسك فى شبهات او حوارات شيطانيه الغرض منها هو تشيتك فقط لاغير 
ضع نفسك الاول فى سفينه الرب وخليه هو يقودها وشوف وجرب 
الرب ينور طريقك وتشوف النور الحقيقى اللى احنا شفناه مع المسيح 
امين


----------



## Desert Rose (11 مارس 2011)

*اهلا اخ عبد الرحمن انا حاسه بيك وبحيرتك جدا 
بس طيب ممكن تحدد ايه الاسباب اللى مخلياك رافض المسيح ؟
يعنى هل مش مقتنع بفكرة التجسد ؟
هل حاسس انها مش منطقية ؟
هل بتحاول تفهمها بالمنطق العقلى ومش داخله عقلك ؟ 

على العموم يا اخ عبد الرحمن الله هو اللى ابتدا فيك عمل صالح وهو قادر ان يكمله 
الله هو الىى ابتدا يخليك تسأل وتعرف وتدور وتلاقى اجابات مش ممكن مش ممكن هيسيبك فى نص الطريق مش ممكن ده دفع فيك تمن غالى غالى اوى 

عايزة اقولك على حاجة كمان الكتاب بيقول "ليس احد يقدر ان يقول ان يسوع رب الا بالروح القدس "
هذا العمل هو عمل الروح القدس فى قلب الانسان 
انتظر عمل روح الله القدوس فى قلبك الذى سيجعلك تعترف وتؤمن ان يسوع رب ومخلص 
انا متأكده ان ده هيحصل قريب واحنا هنصلى من اجلك اخ عبد الرحمن 
وتأكد ان كلنا حاسين بيك جدا 
سلام المسيح معاك 
*


----------



## فاطمة سامى (11 مارس 2011)

*إلى الأخ عبد الرحمن *
*لقد مررت بمراحل شبيه بمرحلتك ... رغم أننى لم أدخل فى مرحلة التشكك ... و لكن زوجى كان مثلك *
*فى البداية أحب أعرفك أننى كنت مسلمة مثلك ... و زوجى أيضا ... و كان زوجى مثلك ... هل تعلم لماذا تحول زوجى تماما ؟ فبعد حوارات و مناقشات عديدة أعترف أننى فشلت فى معظمها معه .. لأنه كان يفكر بالعقل فقط. أتعرف لماذا تغير تماما ... لأننى يأست من حوار العقل ... فطلبت منه شئ واحد و لم أكن أقصد أنه سيغيره... أن يأخذ معه الكتاب المقدس و يقرأه فى وقت العمل بنفسه ... عندما يكون فى وقت راحة ... و كذلك أنصحك أنت أيضا يا عبد الرحمن ... أعطى لنفسك هدنه من الحوار ... و من التفكير ... فقط .. أقرأ و أفهم ما تقرأ ... لا تدع أحد يحدد لك ما تقرأ ... فقط أقرأ ... أقرأ و ثق أن يسوع منتظرك ... و أنك لن تنجو من حبه ... لأن كلماتك التى سطرتها ... تعكس روح أنسان طاهر .... و أنا و جميع من يحب يسوع .. سوف نصلى من أجلك *


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مارس 2011)

فاطمة سامى قال:


> * ... و أنك لن تنجو من حبه ... *



*ياله من تعبير رائع يعكس علاقة شخصية مع مبدع الحب الإلهى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مارس 2011)

عبد الرحمن2 قال:


> *ملحوظه : احب اوجه اعتذارى الى الاخت امه و الوالد العزيز صوت صارخ اذا بدر منى شىء غلط فى حقهم *


 


*
أهلا عبد الرحمن .... لا داعى لأى أعتذار, لأنى كنت حاسس بما كنت فيه وكنت متأكد من رجوعك وأنها مجرد مسألة وقت .... أنا سعيد بسرعة عودتك واشكر ربي على عمله معك

عبد الرحمن ...... تكلم مع ربنا فى حوار صادق..... الرب منتظر كلمة منه كى يعدو إليك ليأخذك فى أحضانة .....
ربنا بيحبك لكنه لن يفرض نفسه عليك *


----------



## Samir poet (14 مارس 2011)

لكل شى تحت السماء وقت الحق توب وصلى لى ربنا  قبل فوات الاوان فيقول لنا الكتاب المقدس كل شى لة وفت اللى التوبة فا التوبة ليس لها اوقات ديما مفتوحة قبل فوات الاوان


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (16 مارس 2011)

شئ طبيعي انك تكون واخد موقف
خصوصا بعد كل اللي قريته من المنتديات الاسلامية
دا غير كل اللي عرفته عن المسيحية من القرآن

و بالتالي الامور هتاخد معاك شوية وقت
ياريت تستثمرهم في قراءة الانجيل و قراءة تفسيره عشان تفهم بشكل اعمق
و طبعًا تصلي و أكيد بلا ذرة شك واحدة
المسيح هيلمس قلبك

[من يقبل إلىّ فلا أخرجه خارجًا]


----------



## MAJI (20 مارس 2011)

اهلا بعودتك عبد الرحمن
*الموضوع بالنسبه لى بكل اختصار 
انى لا استطيع قبول السيد المسيح . لماذا لا اعلم *
*انا الان بصوره كبير جدا ( شبه مؤكده ) غير مقتنع بدينى القديم – مفيش داعى للحديث هنا عن دينى ( الاسلام ) مش و قته و لا مكانه *

*و لاكننى اظل لا استطيع قبوله لماذا اشعر انى رافضه لماذا انا رافض صليبه و هديته المجانيه ؟؟ *
*لا اعلم انا يوميا قبل النوم ادعو الله ان يلمس قلبى و يغيرنى *

*اتمنى تنصحونى اعمل ايه , انا الان ابحث عن اب كاهن للحديث معه اكيد انا واثق انى محتاج الى المشوره الروحيه ...*
 ساعطي لك رأيي فيك ياعبد الرحمن بكل صدق وبدون مجاملة
ارى من كلامك انك مازلت متردد كما تركتنا عندما انهيت موضوعك بالشهادتين
فانت الان تصرح انك لاتستطيع قبول المسيح ولا تعلم لماذا
ثم تقول انا ارفض صليبه وهديته المجانية
فالهدية لاتكون هدية اذا دفعنا ثمنها
 وكيف يرفض الانسان هدية معبرة عن محبة خالصة ليس بها مصلحة او هدف غير خلاص نفسه؟
غدا عيد الام فاذا اتى الاولاد بهدية لامهم هل سترفضها تلك الام ؟
اتقابل محبتهم لها بالرفض؟ 
فهي بذلك ترفض محبتهم
اخي عبدالرحمن ان لم تكن القناعة نابعة من داخل الانسان فعبثا يحاول الاخرين الاقناع نحن نستطيع التوضيح فقط


----------

